# Playstation-Network bis auf weiteres abgeschaltet



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

Wie der eine oder andere Nutzer von Sony-Hardware, z.B. PS3, schon mitbekommen hat, ist seit dem vergangenen Mittwoch das Playstation-Network, sowie der Qirocity-Dienst offline. 

Zunächst hieß es, dass der Grund hierfür "außerplanmäßige Wartungsarbeiten" seien. Inzwischen wurde aber offiziell bekannt gegeben, dass die beiden Dienste wegen Sicherheitsbedenken abgeschaltet worden seien, nachdem  es Angriffe von Außen gegeben hat. Kurz um Sony wurde Opfer eines Hackerangriffs(en). 
Um den Attacken auf den Grund gehen und die entsprechenden Sicherheitslücken zu schließen, dauere die Abschaltung noch an, heißt es in der am Freitag veröffentlichten offiziellen Stellungnahme von Sony. 
Wie lange die Abschaltung der Dienste noch andauere wurde bisher nicht mitgeteilt. Es kann also durchaus noch eine längere Zeit dauern, bis die Dienste wieder überhaupt online gehen, oder deren gesamter Umfang wieder verfügbar ist. Gerade PS3 User dürfte dies schwer treffen, da hierdurch zahlreiche Funktionen, wie Online-Spiele, der PS3 nicht zur Verfügung stehen.

Quelle: Ausfall im PlayStation Network – Update – Der deutschsprachige PlayStation Blog
Playstation-Network weiterhin offline - 23.04.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## NCphalon (23. April 2011)

Ob da bald en Bekennerschreiben von Anonymus auftaucht? xD

Vllt. is es ja auch mit voller Absicht von Sony inszeniert um den Hass der ganzen PS3 Gemeinde auf Anonymus zu lenken^^


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Mein Gott können die Kinder nicht mal aufhören mit dem scheißdreck, sowas ist genauso cool wie Omas Handtaschen zu klauen.


----------



## zøtac (23. April 2011)

Da wird es aber ne Menge Hassmails von Onlinespielsuchtis geben 
Zum Glück spiel ich nur Xbox und PC


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Ja das sowieso, was ich viel schlimmer finde das Leute ihre Zeit verschwenden Fehler zu suchen um ein Unternehmen zu schaden. Wie dumm muss man eigentlich sein ?


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mein Gott können die Kinder nicht mal aufhören mit dem scheißdreck, sowas ist genauso cool wie Omas Handtaschen zu klauen.



Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, ob da wirklich Anonymus dahinter steckt, die du wohl meinst. Außerdem wäre ich mit solchen Anschuldigungen etwas umsichtiger, da die Quelle eben nicht bekannt ist, und Anonymus normal die Sache an die große Glocke hängt


----------



## widder0815 (23. April 2011)

Das tut mir wirklich sehr leid  ... ach was labere ich denn da


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Alle die irgendwelche Lücken ausfindig machen wollen sind Kinder, es ist nicht schwer Fehler zu finden und den Leuten damit zu schaden. Das ist daselbe als wenn man in der Schule das Diktat tauscht da findet man viele fehler da man das Diktat selber nicht geschrieben hat. Nur das man in der Schule dafür Haue kriegt  . Und gerade die Leute die es an die große glocke hängen können nichts gescheit außer Fehler finden darauf wollte ich hinaus...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Da gibst Unterschiede -> Cracker oder Hacker. 

Naja Schuld ist da eher ein unfähiger Konzern


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Na dann erkläre mal den Unterschied der so Groß ausfällt  .


----------



## NCphalon (23. April 2011)

Hacker bekommen Geld dafür Sicherheitslücken in Netzen zu finden und zu melden und Cracker finden diese und nutzen sie aus.


----------



## PEG96 (23. April 2011)

Du bist auch klasse, für alles sind mal wieder Kinder schuld. Ist klar, die gründen anonymus usw.
Und der ccc besteht auch nur aus kiddies.
Das was du hier schreibst ist schon fast das diskriminieren von Kindern.
Natürlich ist es einfacher die Schuld auf Kinder zu schieben, da diese sich nicht so gut wehren können, aber muss das sein???


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Hacker bekommen Geld dafür Sicherheitslücken in Netzen zu finden und zu melden und Cracker finden diese und nutzen sie aus.



Als ob das einen unterschied macht...

@ PEG96
Hast du was gesoffen ?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Eierlikör? hehe 

Klar macht das einen Unterschied! Sonst hättest du kein Antivir und keine Firewall und würdest als kleines ungeschütztes Fischchen im Meer schwimmen!


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Nein macht es nicht, wo macht das einen Unterschied erklär das mal genau....


----------



## PEG96 (23. April 2011)

Wieso sollte ich betrunken sein???

Meintest du mit Kinder etwa keine Kinder sondern auch Erwachsene Leute? Wenn ja, nehme ich alles zurück, nur so...
Natürlich sind solche angriffe *******, da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Natürlich meinte ich Erwachsene die sich wie Kinder verhalten....


----------



## WhackShit007 (23. April 2011)

finde es langsam nicht mehr lustig was sich anonymous leistet. denken die sie retten die welt wenn sie kiddies vom zocken abhalten? finde es langsam unverhältnismäßig was die sich da leisten und den zweck solcher aktionen verstehe ich auch nicht. die japaner bangen gerade um ihre insel welche droht im meer zu versinken, während gleichzeitig die wirtschaft schaden nimmt durch solchen schwachsinn. weiter so ihr helden!! werd ich jetzt auch gehackt ihr gutmenschen?


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

Ähmm... was geraucht? 

1. Wie kommst du darauf das Japan im Meer versinkt. Da ist D genauso gefährdet, das einer unserer Vulkane wieder ausbricht...
2. Schon mal was davon gehört, das jemand Unschuldig ist, bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist? 
3. Hat sich Anoops dazu gemeldet und gesagt, das Sie mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben, was nach 2. nicht mal nötig gewesen wäre
4. Hat Sony noch nicht bekannt gegeben wer es war, und wissen es vermutlich auch noch nicht, unter Berücksichtigung von 2. sollte man daher den Ball bzgl. Anschuldigungen flach halten
5. Was hat die eine Sache mit der anderen zu tun?


----------



## PEG96 (23. April 2011)

Aso dann haben wir uns falsch verstanden, ich dachte du meintest minderjährige.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nein macht es nicht, wo macht das einen Unterschied erklär das mal genau....


 
Klar macht es in der Handlung an sich keinen Unterschied, aber dem Zweck!
Solche Leute tragen dazu bei zu verhindern das dir die Russen dein Geld vom Konto ziehen!

Man muss wie ein Angreifer denken um ein Sicherheitsystem zu erschaffen.

@Whackshit007, man weiss nicht ob es Anonymus war. Ausserdem haben nicht die Hacker sonder Sony den Dienst gesperrt, so viel dazu


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Mir ist schon klar was du meinst aber dennoch ist die Bezeichnung Hacker kein Beruf und auch nicht positiv, man nennt das Programmierer.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Da bist du wohl schlauer als Wikipedia und ein Duden!

Hacker aus dem Bereich der Computersicherheit beschäftigen sich mit Sicherheitsmechanismen und deren Schwachstellen. Quelle Wikipedia..

Die Programmieren nicht, die Hacken um gefundene Sicherheitslücken anschliessend zu schliessen! Das ist nunmal der Prozess ganz einfach.


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

nich wirklich 

Die machen nämlich meist nichts anderes als die Arbeit von anderen auseinander nehmen, damit SIE die Schlupflöcher eben vor den Crackern finden. Hacker sind auch meist nicht angestellt von den Firmen, denen Sie die Tips geben, sondern machen dann von sich aus. 

Ich sag nur CCC. Wäre mir neu, das die vom Bund etc bezahlt werden dafür, das Sie zeigen, wie einfach manche Sachen auszuhebeln sind, und was fürn bullshit da teils betrieben wird.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> nich wirklich
> 
> Die machen nämlich meist nichts anderes als die Arbeit von anderen auseinander nehmen, damit SIE die Schlupflöcher eben vor den Crackern finden. Hacker sind auch meist nicht angestellt von den Firmen, denen Sie die Tips geben, sondern machen dann von sich aus.
> 
> Ich sag nur CCC. Wäre mir neu, das die vom Bund etc bezahlt werden dafür, das Sie zeigen, wie einfach manche Sachen auszuhebeln sind, und was fürn bullshit da teils betrieben wird.


 
Hab auch nichts von Bund gesagt? Sicher werden diese Leute angestellt! Weil sie Ahnung haben und Spezialisten sind. Oder meinst du die arbeiten bei Aldi wenn sie als Systemtechniker oder Softwareentwickler arbeiten können?

Irgendjemand hat auch Norton gemacht und Firewalls, das sind Leute die sich damit auskennen, und um sich auszukennen muss man vielleicht wissen vor was man sich schützen muss, ist doch logisch oder nicht?
Oder denkst du jemand mit einem Kaufmännischen Abschluss und einer ECDL Prüfung entwickelt solche Sachen ?


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Da bist du wohl schlauer als Wikipedia und ein Duden!
> 
> Hacker aus dem Bereich der Computersicherheit beschäftigen sich mit Sicherheitsmechanismen und deren Schwachstellen. Quelle Wikipedia..
> 
> Die Programmieren nicht, die Hacken um gefundene Sicherheitslücken anschliessend zu schliessen! Das ist nunmal der Prozess ganz einfach.


 
Hast du schonmal programmiert ? Wenn ja wüsstest du das hacken nichts anderes ist als Fehler suchen im Programm und dafür musst du programmieren können.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Ja habe schon oft Microprozessoren PIC programmiert mit C++ und Assembler (Bruchstücke Delphi)

Ist mir schon klar, aber man braucht beides um etwas zu entwickeln, 

Wie testet man eine Firewall auf Ihre Funktion? Richtig, in dem man versucht sie zu umgehen(HACKEN) und es nicht klappt!
Jeder de sowas entwickelt kann auch hacken weil er weiss wo die Lücken sind, sonst kann er sie ja gar nicht schliessen!ist doch nicht so schwer zu begreifen lol 

*1. Der Freizeithacker*
Der Freizeithacker versucht als Zeitvertreib und teilweise aus Freude am Vandalismus in verschiedene Computersysteme einzudringen und diese unter Umständen auch zu beschädigen.
*2. Der verärgerte Angestellte*
Der verärgerte Angestellte versucht in das Computersystem seines Arbeitgebers einzudringen und hier aus Rachelust Schaden anzurichten. Dieses ist wohl auch die häufigste Form eines Angriffes auf ein Computersystem.
*3. Terroristen und Spione*
Terroristen und Spione versuchen in die Computersysteme von Unternehmen und militärischen Einrichtungen einzudringen. Ihr Ziel ist der Erhalt von geheimen Informationen und die Möglichkeit die gehackten Systeme zu manipulieren.
*4. Die Ausnahme*
Die Ausnahme bilden die "Ethical Hacker". Diese Hacker werden von Unternehmen beauftragt, Sicherheitslücken im eigenen Computersystem zu finden und diese auch zu schließen.
Über dieser Definition würde sich aber jeder "echte" Hacker zu Recht aufregen. Hacker haben sehr viel zum heutigen Standart der Informationstechnik beigetragen und sind alles Andere als kriminelle Computerfreaks. Um mehr über die eigentliche Hackerkultur zu erfahren möchten wir an dieser Stelle folgende Webseiten Quelle:ips.ch


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied zwischen Hackern und Crackern ? Da gibt es keinen beide suchen Fehler...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Hacker können gutartig sein Cracker -> Kriminelle absichten 

Es geht um die Absichten wie vorhin schon erklärt habe 

Nur ist der Fehler das der Volksmund nur Hacker kennt und somit Sachen vermischt.


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

Darkfleet denk mal nach, dann kommst du sicher auf die Idee, das sich unsere Antworten überschnitten haben, und nicht an dich gerichtet war 

Und ja, viele von denen arbeiten später(Betonung liegt auf später) bei irgendwelchen Firmen oder gründen selbst welche, aber bei weitem nicht alle, und nahezu alle nicht von Anfang an.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Sorry Skysnake hehe , 

Ja viele , die verdienen sich dan ne goldene Nase weil sie sich auf was spezialisiert haben.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. April 2011)

Egal wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet nochmal zum Punkt zurück solche Leute sind *******...


----------



## Skysnake (23. April 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied zwischen Hackern und Crackern ? Da gibt es keinen beide suchen Fehler...


 
Hacker=ich will Sicherheitslücken aufspüren bevor jemand anderes das macht und Schaden anrichtet. Um mein Können zu zeigen und wegen Ansehen in der Community hinterlasse ich eventuell noch eine kleine Nachricht, werde danach dann aber den Betreiber über die Sicherheitslücke Informieren, damit diese geschlossen wird

Cracker=ich will Sicherheitslücken aufspüren, um mich daran zu bereichern, oder anderen Schaden zuzufügen. Ich gebe mein Wissen über Sicherheitslücken NICHT an den Betroffenen weiter, sondern nutze diese möglichst Dauerhaft um meinen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen.

Dummes Beispiel, aber vielleicht begreifst du dann den Unterschied besser.

Ein Raser und ein Krankenwagen fahren beide mit 100 durch die Innenstadt. Beim einen ist es ok, beim anderen nicht....

NP Darklfleet  kann ja passieren, wenn sich Nachrichten so unglücklich überschneiden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Edit: @skysnake lustiger Vergleich 

In diesem Fall ja! 

Eigentlich gehts ja nur um Wissen, Netzwerktechnik, wie man das dann anwendet macht den Unterschied! Irgendjemand muss ja wissen wie das alles funktioniert, den wir habens ja gemacht.

Vielleicht haben sie auch sonst Probleme wer weiss, ist ja einfach alles auf Hacker zu schieben


----------



## Dennisth (23. April 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Egal wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet nochmal zum Punkt zurück solche Leute sind *******...


 
Wer ist *****? Hacker oder Cracker?

Sry aber wenn man den Thread jetzt so gelesen hat merkt man, dass du hier wohl Streit suchst und das ist nicht gerade toll 

btw. ich empfehle dir mal ganz genau nachzudenken, denn ohne Hacker hätten wir keine Sicherheitsupdates oder anderen Schutz vor dubiosen Leuten. OHNE Cracker hätten wir keinen Jailbreak, keinen Root-Zugang (bei Android) und sonstigen Zugang. 

Natürlich gibts schwarze Schafe aber man sollte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren...

@Topic

Sony hat wohl nur massive Probleme mit den Servern und die Presseabteilung sucht natürlich bei anderen die Schuld...

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

...und was kommt da gelegener als die Anonymus Affäre...


----------



## Forseti (23. April 2011)

Alles was den Konsolen schadet, ist gut für den PC


----------



## ProNoob (23. April 2011)

stimmt aber wenn man selber ne ps3 had ...gut z.Z zocken meine freunde nicht mehr so oft bzw gar nicht mehr, weil sie langsam aus dem alter raus sind, den ganzen tag zu suchten, aber wenn man dann spielen will und es nicht geht dann is das schon ärgerlich


----------



## kühlprofi (23. April 2011)

Anonymous sagen sie waren nicht daran beteiligt. Sie sagen aber auch, dass evtl. jemand von Anonymous eigenmächtig gehandelt haben könnte, dafür würden sie keine Verantwortung übernehmen wollen.

gulli.com - news - view - Playstation-Network offline - Anonymous: "Ausnahmsweise waren wir es nicht."


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

ja und dafür hat Sony zu sorgen, dafür kriegen die ne Menge Geld! In diesem Geschäft muss man mit Hackangriffen rechnen, wie jede andere Firma oder Bank


----------



## Forseti (23. April 2011)

Genau deshalb sind zentrale System für eine Menge Spiele schlecht. Funktioniert das System nicht sind Millionen von Kunden verärgert.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Dafür gibt es ja zum glück noch Computer, wenn sie nicht so weiterfahren! sonst haben wir den gleichen Salat! (Steam etc)


----------



## Panto (23. April 2011)

alles was sony schadet macht mich froh


----------



## Vortox (24. April 2011)

*lacht im Hintergrund die PS3 aus*


----------



## Dorni (24. April 2011)

Letztlich hat Anonymous die ganze Sache mit den Angriffen auf das PSN ins Rollen gebracht und das ist einfach nicht zu rechtfertigen. Jetzt kann ich eben Steam nicht auf der PS3 ausprobieren und kann meinen PC Key für Portal2, der bei jeder PS3 Version dabei ist, nicht aktivieren. Ich werde also nicht nur auf der Konsole behindert, sondern auch am Rechner. Ganz klasse


----------



## MG42 (24. April 2011)

Genau, aber letzten Endes ist das doch Wurscht bzw. ist das doch ganz toll, dass endlich mal eine Konsole teilweise lahmgelegt wird .


----------



## FRfutzi01 (24. April 2011)

Zum Glück hab ich keine Kotz... äh Konsole...


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (24. April 2011)

ihr habt doch alle einen an der klatsche ! Aber wehe, jemand hackt euren rechner, euer online banking etc. dann ist das geschreie wieder groß.

Und die ganzen Konsolen Hasser hier: euch entgehen einige schöne Spiele!!

Komischerweise können Updates etc. gedownloaded werden, also ganz platt scheints nicht zu sein.


----------



## widder0815 (24. April 2011)

Son Quatsch ... Goldene Regel --> Offizielle Statements sagen Fast nie die Warheit ... hir ein Post der plausibel klingt von einen anderen user



tolga9009 schrieb:


> Hackerangriff in Japan? Das ist doch gelogen! Momentan sind die Server vieler Spielefirmen in Japan down, darunter auch die Pokemon und Final Fantasy Server. Da wunderts mich nicht, dass auch Sony's Server eine Auszeit haben. Aber Hauptsache alles auf die bösen Hacker schieben -.-. Gibt 'nen Minuspunkt bei mir.


 

aber last euch ruhig Aufhetzen (war der Sinn und zweck des Statemants)



Lelwani schrieb:


> Und du weist natürlich genau wieso und warum es abgeschaltet wurde... is schon klar mein junge...
> 
> Da Firmen ja auch immer genau die wahrheit sagen stimmt dafür sind sie bekannt...



Jop , spiele mal ein paar Scenarien durch *-->* Also

Scenario *1* : Sony gibt bekannt , das sie Probleme haben (wie die anderen) die Server zu Halten .
Scenario *2* : Sony schiebt das auf Böse Hacker ... die Pc user sind , und die Konsoleros Hassen(aber Sony Tut sein bestes da gegen)

*User Reaktion*

Scenario 1 : Sony ist Müll , ich kauf keine Playstation mehr und steig auf X-Box oder Pc um 
Scenario 2 : Diese Beklatschten Hacker , mann müsste dieses Pack einsperren ... aber ihr seid die Besten "Sony"


----------



## Lelwani (24. April 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mein Gott können die Kinder nicht mal aufhören mit dem scheißdreck, sowas ist genauso cool wie Omas Handtaschen zu klauen.


 
Und du weist natürlich genau wieso und warum es abgeschaltet wurde... is schon klar mein junge...

Da Firmen ja auch immer genau die wahrheit sagen stimmt dafür sind sie bekannt...


----------



## MG42 (24. April 2011)

Leute regt euch nicht so auf!!!! Ich hab noch ne alte PSX (SCPH-7502 Mit Chip aber noch original-Gehäuse) und noch ein paar Originale grad in der Hand ; (die die ich nicht verliehen und nicht zurück gekriegt habe  seit Jahren wart ich darauf dass ich die zurück krieg ) darunter , bzw. ein paar Sicherheitskopien meiner Kumpel, ja zu der Zeit konnte man noch Spiele verleihen... die nicht an so einen idiotischen Account gebunden sind, über den ihr euch aufregt, dass ihr eure kotzvärdammten Schw....el-Spiele nicht Spielen könnt weil so ein paar dämliche fiktive Hacker ihre Wut gegen Sonny nicht im Zaum halten konnten und jezt Zielscheibe des Hasses sind, und ihr wegen den verdammten Kotzline-DRM, der angeblich von denen lahmgelegt wurde, aber in Wirklichkeit Sonny Probleme mit den eigenen Servern hat !!!!
Was wollte ich eigentlich sagen??? Ach ja, wenn ihr so ne Konsole habt, seid ihr selber Knigge-Knagge, also baut einen Scheiterhaufen und exorziert den Teufel aus  in dem Falle Sony PS3 + Spiele, oder es bauen mal einige einen gescheiten Emulator, damit man solche only- PS3 Titel gesundheitsverträglich ohne Einschrenkungen auch am PC zocken kann.


----------



## Memphys (24. April 2011)

Wieso sollte jemand nen Emulator schreiben? Fast alle Spiele, die gut sind, gibts auch fürn PC. Ausnahmen sidn da Final Fantasy udn God of War, aber für 2 Serien schreib ich keinen Emu, da kauft man sich ne Konsole.


----------



## MG42 (24. April 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Wieso sollte jemand nen Emulator schreiben? Fast alle Spiele, die gut sind, gibts auch fürn PC. Ausnahmen sidn da Final Fantasy udn God of War, aber für 2 Serien schreib ich keinen Emu, da kauft man sich ne Konsole.


 
Und wenn das ganze für solche Dinge verfügbare Geld für Rechner draufgegengen ist? wozu sollte man sich in die Wohnzimmer ne Konsole stellen, dann noch diese dämlichen faggy-Receiver und DVD-HDD-Recorder/Player? Wenns doch nen Rechner und n gescheiter Verstärker doch auch machen??? Weniger ist mehr 
Ach ja, FF ist auch für PC verfügbar...


----------



## Egon98 (24. April 2011)

Ich hab nen Playstation und nen PC 

Zock jetzt PC mit ner CD von meinem Bruder, der iss auft Klassenfahrt mit seinen Kumpel 

@Topic

Laut Inseiderinformationen geht es heute abend noch nicht, also nichts mit Call of Duti heute  Morgen gehts vileicht 

Wenn ich neue Inseidernews habe, meld ich mich. 

Haltet die Ohren Steiff, euer Egon98


----------



## hfb (25. April 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Wieso sollte jemand nen Emulator schreiben? Fast alle Spiele, die gut sind, gibts auch fürn PC. Ausnahmen sidn da Final Fantasy udn God of War, aber für 2 Serien schreib ich keinen Emu, da kauft man sich ne Konsole.


 
Der Ansicht war ich früher auch mal, aber irgendwann habe ich mich an Maussteuerung und hohe Auflösungen und 7.1 Sound und so weiter gewöhnt. Und da meine Lieblingsgenres inzwischen Ego-Shooter und Echtzeitstrategie sind, kommt
die Konsole eh nicht mehr in Frage.
Daher wäre ein Emulator wirklich genial, dann wäre man von den halbherzigen Umsetzungen (so das Spiel überhaupt
umgesetzt wird) unabhängig. Und ausserdem bieten die Emulatoren meist zusätzliche Möglichkeiten zur grafischen
Verbesserung an. Also das, was so manche Entwickler bei ihren Konsolenports nicht hinkriegen. 
(Da kommt mir grad so die Idee, für Crysis 2 wäre so ein Emulator toll, damit hätte man bestimmt mehr Grafikoptionen  bei der XBox2-Version über Emulator am PC gespielt als mit der PC-Version....aua.)


Nebenbei bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass Bob Kelso "Was hat 2 Daumen" gesagt hat und nicht "wer hat 2 Daumen".

Btt: Die Nachricht nehm ich mit gemischten Gefühlen auf. 
Einerseits mit ziemlichem Erschrecken. Egal ob das Problem jetzt bei Sony liegt, was mir wahrscheinlicher erscheint,
oder ob irgendwelche Angriffe von aussen stattfanden, die Leute können jetzt bestimmte Spiele nicht spielen. Spiele,
für die sie bezahlt haben.
Und da der Trend ja immer mehr zu Online-Zwang und Streaming und Cloud-Kacke geht, zeigt das schön auf, wie
geschnitten man sich hat, wenn mal was nicht läuft.

Andererseits sehe ich das mit kindischer Schadenfreude, denn Sony
gönne ich nichts Gutes, und der PS (das hat historische Gründe) schon gar nicht. Und eigentlich sollte überhaupt
jedes Online-Zwang-Verfahren grundsätzlich und sofort und permanent gestört werden, auf dass NIEMAND mehr so einen Titel kauft und die Publisher jeden Versuch in die Richtung aufgeben müssen.
Das beziehe ich ausdrücklich auch auf Online-Multiplayer-Spiele, die über einen Publisher-eigenen Server laufen müssen und nicht eigene Server hosten können.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. April 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Andererseits sehe ich das mit kindischer Schadenfreude, denn Sony
> gönne ich nichts Gutes, und der PS (das hat historische Gründe) schon gar nicht. Und eigentlich sollte überhaupt
> jedes Online-Zwang-Verfahren grundsätzlich und sofort und permanent gestört werden, auf dass NIEMAND mehr so einen Titel kauft und die Publisher jeden Versuch in die Richtung aufgeben müssen.


Da hätten die Steam Fanboys und die WoW Süchtigen aber enorme Probleme


----------



## zøtac (25. April 2011)

Wenn es nen PS3 Emulator geben würde, würds bestimmt spaß machen die Exklusiv Titel mir 5 FPS aufm PC zu zocken 
Es gibt noch nichtmal nen PS2 Emulator der Vernünftig läuft


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. April 2011)

Ja, nieder mit dem Online-Zwang, weg mit dem MP, dann gibt es vielleicht wieder mehr Spiele mit ordentlichem SP.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ja, nieder mit dem Online-Zwang, weg mit dem MP, dann gibt es vielleicht wieder mehr Spiele mit ordentlichem SP.


 
Naja, die meisten Games haben ja einen Singleplayer- Modus, wenn ich an MOH, COD, BF, GTA etc. eigentlich alle guten Spiele..

Kauf dir doch den Landwirtschaftssimulator, 

Wie siehts eigentlich aus? Normalerweise könnten die ja ein Backup machen, irgendwie komische Sache, vielleicht dürfen die einfach nicht mehr so viel Strom brauchen in Japan


----------



## hfb (25. April 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Da hätten die Steam Fanboys und die WoW Süchtigen aber enorme Probleme


 
OK, Steam finde ich jetzt noch vertretbar, geht auch offline. Und was WOW und Co. angeht war mein Statement nicht ganz durchdacht, bei dieser Art von Spiel geht es wohl nicht ohne zentralen Server.



Fadi schrieb:


> Ja, nieder mit dem Online-Zwang, weg mit dem MP, dann gibt es vielleicht wieder mehr Spiele mit ordentlichem SP.


 
Für mich ist ein reines Multiplayer-Spiel etwas, bei dem die Entwickler zu faul waren, das Spiel fertig zu stellen und mit Inhalt zu füllen und deshalb einfach MP draufgeschrieben haben.  
Intellektuell ist mir klar, dass diese Behauptung Krampf ist, aber gefühlsmässig seh ich das nun mal so. 
In dem Sinne: Weg mit dem MP!


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2011)

Ich benutz meine Playsi eh nur zum DVD kucken und falten aber wenn ich von Sony als Entschädigung nen Gutschein für n Spiel Krieg wär das auch nich schlecht...


----------



## Intelfan (26. April 2011)

*Schadenfreude* Tja.. wurd ja mal Zeit das so etwas passiert. Ist doch klar wenn alles nur noch Online geht das es iwann knallt.. Das ist schon ein Armutszeugniss für Sony.. Wenn man Millionen von Kunden hat, hat man eine Gewisse Verantwortung. und wenn man es nicht schafft, Sicherheitslücken zu finden und zu schließen, dann ist das doch ziemlich Arm. Ich habe noch ne Playstation 1.. Das waren noch Zeiten.. kein Online-zwang und Stunden an Spielspaß  Herrlich


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. April 2011)

Vielleicht müssen sie sich ja an ein Strom-spar Programm halten in Japan?!


----------



## potzblitz (29. April 2011)

So,für alle die keine PS3 haben, das habe ich heute (29.04.11) per Mail bekommen...Danke Sony für eure Schlamperei 

Geschätzte PlayStation Network und Qriocity Kunden,

wir mussten  feststellen, dass in der Zeit vom 17. April bis zum 19. April 2011 bestimmte  Services des PlayStation Network sowie Qriocity mittels illegalen und  unberechtigten Eingreifens in das Netzwerk angegriffen wurden. Als Folge dieser  Eingriffe haben wir:

1.    vorübergehend sämtliche PlayStation Network  und Qriocity Services ausgeschaltet;

2.    eine außenstehende, anerkannte  Sicherheitsfirma damit beauftragt, eine vollständige und lückenlose Untersuchung  zu den Geschehnissen durchzuführen;

3.    zügig alle notwendigen Schritte  unternommen, um die Sicherheit zu verbessern sowie um die Struktur des  Netzwerkes zu stärken, indem das gesamte System umgebaut wurde, um eine optimale  Sicherung Ihrer persönlichen Daten zu gewährleisten.

Wir schätzen aufs  Äußerste Ihre Geduld, Ihr Verständnis sowie Ihre Kulanz, während wir alles nur  mögliche tun, um diese Angelegenheit schnellst- und bestmöglich aufzuklären und  zu bearbeiten.

Auch wenn wir derzeit noch bei der Untersuchung aller  relevanten Details zu dem Vorfall sind, meinen wir, dass sich eine unbefugte  Person Zugriff zu folgenden persönlichen Daten verschaffen konnte: Name, Adresse  (Stadt, Bundesland, Postleitzahl), Land, E-Mail Adresse, Geburtsdatum,  PlayStation Network/ Qriocity Passwort und Login sowie PSN Online ID. Es kann  darüber hinaus möglich sein, dass auch Ihre Profilangaben widerrechtlich  abgerufen wurden inklusive Ihrer Kaufhistorie und Ihrer Rechnungsanschrift  (Stadt, Bundesland, Postleitzahl). Falls Sie einem zweiten Konto für einen  Unterhaltsberechtigten zugestimmt haben, kann es sein, dass oben genannte  Angaben Ihres Unterhaltsberechtigten ebenfalls angeeignet wurden. Obwohl es  derzeit keine Anzeichen dafür gibt, dass auf Kreditkarteninformationen  widerrechtlich zugegriffen wurden, können wir diese Möglichkeit nicht gänzlich  außer Betracht lassen. Falls Sie Ihre Kreditkarteninformationen im PlayStation  Network oder Qriocity angegeben haben, möchten wir Sie sicherheitshalber darüber  benachrichtigen, dass auf Ihre Kreditkartennummer (exklusive Ihres  Sicherheitscodes) sowie auf die Gültigkeitsdauer zugegriffen werden  konnte.

Für Ihre eigene Sicherheit möchten wir Sie inständig bitten,  besonders wachsam vor potenziellen Gaunereien via E-Mail, Telefon und Post zu  sein, in denen persönliche, private Informationen ausgehorcht werden. Sony wird  Sie in keiner Form kontaktieren – auch nicht per E-Mail –, um Kreditkarten-,  Sozialversicherungs-, Steueridentifikationsnummern oder andere Informationen zur  Person zu erfragen. Sollten Sie danach gefragt werden, können Sie sich sicher  sein, dass Sony nicht der Adressat der Anfrage ist. Sobald das PlayStation  Network und alle Qriocity Services vollständig wieder hergestellt sind,  empfehlen wir Ihnen eindringlich, nach dem Einloggen Ihr Passwort zu ändern.  Sollten Sie darüber hinaus den Benutzernamen oder das Passwort, welchen/-s Sie  im PlayStation Network oder Qriocity nutzen, auch für andere unabhängige Dienste  oder Konten verwenden, empfehlen wir Ihnen eindringlich, auch diese zu  ändern.

Um sich vor möglichem Identitätsdiebstahl oder finanziellem  Verlust zu wappnen, bestärken wir Sie, Ihre Kontoaktivitäten wachsam zu  überprüfen und sämtliche Kontoauszüge zu überwachen.

Wir bedanken uns für  Ihre Geduld, während wir unsere Ermittlungen abschließen und bedauern die  entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten. Unsere Mitarbeiter arbeiten ununterbrochen  daran, unsere Services schnellstmöglich wieder zu Verfügung zu stellen. Sony  nimmt die Wahrung persönlicher Daten äußerst ernst und wird daher weiter  unablässig daran arbeiten, zusätzliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu ergreifen, damit  die sensiblen persönlichen Daten gesichert sind. Unsere höchste Priorität ist,  Ihnen als Kunden Qualität und sichere Unterhaltungsservices zu bieten.  Kontaktieren Sie uns bitte unter de.playstation.com/psnoutage sollten Sie irgendwelche  zusätzlichen Fragen haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Sony Network  Entertainment und die Sony Computer Entertainment Teams


----------

